# Gran Canaria, Las Palmas - relocating 2013



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,
We are a British family currently expats in South Korea (hubby builds ships!). We are considering relocating to Las Palmas, Gran Canaria from June 2013. (My husband will rotate overseas, so employment isn't an issue). The British School there does A levels, our childrens current school does not (IB diploma). 

We are not new to living in a very foreign country where we don't speak the language (I know about as many words in Korean and I do Spanish!). But because of this I know how vital it is we gather as much info as possible prior to the move. Usually from people in the same position as yourself (after 13 years in Korea I have helped many families settle into their new all be it temporary home). 

I understand from reading some of the posts on this forum that there doesn't seem to be a 'support network' for newbies in Las Palmas, is that correct? For example where I live now (bigger city than the Island I lived for 10 yrs) there is an International Womans Association you can join & various Facebook forums set up by ladies living the life now, (if you prefer not to join something officially). I also had the Korean secretary of the company my husband worked for to help when I got really stuck for translations and help with setting up bank accounts etc. 

So my question is can anyone point me in the direction of an expat womans group (or something like that!!) in Las Palmas, Gran Canaria?Or offer information and advice to someone totally new (I have never been to Spain!). 

My children will be 16 & 12 next year. My 12 yr old son is an avid skateboarder, looks like he will be okay? Plenty skateparks! My 16 yr old daughter is studying the Korean language, as her 2nd language. She would like her to continue. Any help there would be 'awesome'!!. I understand there is a Korean community? (just found that out after we decided on Gran Canaria!) & I have a lovely little Korean rescue dog, 3kg Maltese! So any advice on vet care, dog friendly walks etc would be great. Sorry for the essay! Thanks so much in advance. Any info will be very gratefully received!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> Hi,
> We are a British family currently expats in South Korea (hubby builds ships!). We are considering relocating to Las Palmas, Gran Canaria from June 2013. (My husband will rotate overseas, so employment isn't an issue). The British School there does A levels, our childrens current school does not (IB diploma).
> 
> We are not new to living in a very foreign country where we don't speak the language (I know about as many words in Korean and I do Spanish!). But because of this I know how vital it is we gather as much info as possible prior to the move. Usually from people in the same position as yourself (after 13 years in Korea I have helped many families settle into their new all be it temporary home).
> ...


:welcome:

wherever there is a British/International school, you'll find lots of British families - there might not be an 'official' support network, but I'll bet there are plenty of people willing to help

there are bound to be hyper-local facebook groups too - we certainly have one in our town 

wow - you've never been to Spain but have decided to move here


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

angil said:


> Hi,
> We are a British family currently expats in South Korea (hubby builds ships!). We are considering relocating to Las Palmas, Gran Canaria from June 2013. (My husband will rotate overseas, so employment isn't an issue). The British School there does A levels, our childrens current school does not (IB diploma).
> 
> We are not new to living in a very foreign country where we don't speak the language (I know about as many words in Korean and I do Spanish!). But because of this I know how vital it is we gather as much info as possible prior to the move. Usually from people in the same position as yourself (after 13 years in Korea I have helped many families settle into their new all be it temporary home).
> ...


Hello,

There isn't a big organized expat movement in Las Palmas but there are plenty of expats. Las Palmas is a bustling modern Spanish city with an incredible beach. It is very safe and you can buy almost anything at prices that are lower than in most places in Europe.

Many expats here teach English and their network comes from the schools where they work. Others meet in a couple of cafes and bars close to the beach. There is a British Club but it is mostly Spanish these days, and an Anglican Church. The Church does two bazaars per year and a few other events that are well attended by expats and a good way of meeting people. 

There is a big Korean community here that arrived for fishing but is now involved in trade. They are a very friendly bunch and will definitely help your daughter. There is a decent Korean supermarket where you will be able to get fresh kimchii if you miss it. 

I have lived in Las Palmas most of my life and my wife has been here ten years. Feel free to ask us anything you want about the city!

Regards


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

*Thanks*

Hi,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. Really helpful.

I hadn't been to Korea either before we moved here! (would have been nice to see the place first! It was just too far from the UK to go, with a then 2 yr old, to come all the way back again!). 

This time I have atleast been able to choose the location!

Ideally I would love to visit Las Palmas before I move but it is 4 flights and an overnight stay from here. & with a daughter studying for IGCSEs its just not practical! So am sending hubby instead in April for a perusal! Hopefully he will get to see apartments first hand, pay deposits etc.

So that would be my next question. What area in Las Palmas would you recommend renting an apartment. Looking for 3 / 4 bed, new(ish!), outdoor balcony, nr shops, restaurants etc. I don't drive and not big on cooking!!!! & somewhere to walk my dog! Any beachside apts?? 

Also are taxis easy to find? Can you flag them down? Used to taking cabs everywhere here, just jump in and out. 

(There are about 60,000 english teachers in Korea! A lot in Busan. Most are North American and very young, straight out of University. We move in very different circles. I thought it was interesting, that there were a lot of expat english teachers in Las Palmas. I don't do church. But I definitley do talking to strangers if I think they might understand me! A symptom of living in Korea for so long! So if there are expats knocking around I can chat to, I will be okay!).

The whole Korean supermarket thing has tickled me! We have been in Korea a long time and there will lots of things we will miss here (& some we won't!). Hopefully will be able to touch base with someone regarding my daughter's tutoring. 

Thanks again.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

angil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. Really helpful.
> 
> ...


Hello,

There are plenty of beach side apartments along the 3.5KM Canteras Beach right in the middle of Las Palmas. A 3-4 bedroom one right on the front with a sea balcony or terrace would cost you about 1300 euros per month (plus one month deposit and a one month estate agent or finder's fee). 

Away from the beach prices drop. If you opt to live somewhere like La Minilla (much bigger properties but a little out of the centre) prices are about 800 for what you are looking for. Another option is the older part of town well away from thee beach. You get a nice flat with high ceilings and high doors for about 1000 euros. 

Outside the city you can find a decent house in the hill towns (Tafira, Santa Brigida) about 15-20 minutes drive from the city for 1000 euros per month. 

In Las Palmas there are shops and restaurants everywhere and some big malls. If you live by the beach you can walk almost everywhere you ever need to go for shopping, eating out etc. There are parts for dogs dotted about but you can't take them on the main Canteras beach. 

There are taxis everywhere in Las Palmas and you can flag them down. A trip across the city never costs more than 5 or 6 euros. 

There are a few hundred teachers in Gran Canaria, spread across the island. The church events aren't churchy to be honest and plenty of people turn up just for the food and gossip. 

Any questions just let me know.

Alex


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Dear Alex,

Thanks so much. We actually live in an apartment overlooking Haeundae Beach right now. What you have described sounds ideal, very similar to what we have at the minute. I am trying to keep my kids lives as 'normal' (their normal!) as possible. My budget was up to 1500 euros per month (Korea is ridiculously expensive & the rent is paid one year in advance in Busan! & don't get me started about the International School here!! Wow!).

I had contacted a real estate agent. Perhaps I should specify a beach side apt? Is there a shortage of apts to rent in Las Palmas especially along the beach? Do you know of an agent that deals with the beach side apartment rentals?

I really appreciate your help. Thanks again.

Angela.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Angela,

There isn't a lack of apartments along the front if you look with plenty of time to spare and for 1500 per month you could get a penthouse anywhere in the city.

The international schools here charge about 600 per month. I recommend the British School as it is run as a non-profit and has the best facilities and most stable teaching staff. The others are also good (Oakley, Canterbury, American School) but the British School is just a bit better. 

/SNIP/

You will also need a NIE (identity number) for everything here. If there is a Spanish consulate or embassy in Korea they can process it for you from there (takes a couple of months).

Regards,

Alex


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexBramwell said:


> Hello Angela,
> 
> There isn't a lack of apartments along the front if you look with plenty of time to spare and for 1500 per month you could get a penthouse anywhere in the city.
> 
> ...


you can no longer get a NIE number from a consulate without declaring why you need it - for example the purchase of a property - & at many if not most consulates they are asking for proof

in all honesty it would be much simpler & faster in the long-run to simply register as resident on arrival & the NIE will be issued at the same time


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live on the small island of El Hierro. Gran Canaria was my first choice for retirement, but then I found this place. However I visit Las Palmas de G.C. quite often and enjoy the city immensely.

We can replenish our tea bags, shop at Marks and Spencers, eat out in the fantastic restaurants, walk along the beach front, or roam around the old town, near to where Columbus stayed.

Gran Canaria is a fantastic island and Las Palmas is a vibrant city. Angil you and your family are going to love it there!!!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Alex,

I have started the application process with the British School already. Good to hear your point of view, thank you.

My husband worked out we pay 18,274 euros per child per year here for tuition (plus extra for the bus & meals!) Shocking, given that the school in question is 'ok' on a good day! But due to the lack of competition, & the fact foreign children aren't accepted at Korean schools ,you just have to pay it. Bang went our retirement fund! But atleast we were together as a family, is something me and hubby keep consolling ourselves with!

Anyway! So now I am looking for an apartment along Canteras Beach. Any real estate agents you can recommend? Things are going to need to be organised ahead of my husbands visit in April.

& thanks so much for the heads up on the need for an identity number. We have Alien Immigration Cards here. I wasn't sure what we would need in Gran Canaria.

Lots of great information and advice. Another huge thank you.

Goodnight!

Angela.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks so much for the updated information.

Where and how do you register as a resident to obtain the NIE? Is this an identity card? I guessed there would be something we would need to do along those lines. I actually contacted the British consulate today for advice regarding this.

Thank you.

Angela.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

No problem. Let me know if you have any more questions about Las Palmas. ;-)


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Dear Hepa,

It sounds like heaven! The nearest proper M & S to us is in Hong Kong (3 hour flight away!). My poor hubby loves his tea and as he is boycotting Twinings (we are originally from North Shields - there is a story there!) he has to make do with Liptons Yellow Label, not good!

Thank you so much for your very positive and enthusiastic response. My family does feel that this is going to be a good move.

My children seriously couldn't have coped with the UK weather full time! Although it does get bitterly cold in Korea, in Winter it is bone dry with blue skies! 

It is bedtime here! Goodnight!

Angela.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for the updated information.
> 
> ...


if you have a look in our FAQs & useful info thread there are links to discussions about the NIE/resident cert & how to do it all

the NIE is a fiscal number & the resident registration certificate is what is says on the tin - a certificate which states that you are registered as a resident


----------



## MatthewHirtes (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Angela,

You have made the right decision in opting for Canteras over somewhere like La Minilla, for example. The former is much more interesting on every level. There used to be a cracking Korean restaurant next to the Mercado Central. However, Bar Rosmi on the Paseo de Canteras is a relatively cheap option for a taste of Korea. It's a shame British qualifications are important to you as there are more handily-placed state schools in the Canteras area, the likes of IES El Rincon, for example. The British Club on León y Castillo would be a good place to meet expats.

All the best,

Matthew


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Matthew,

Just saw your reply. Thanks so much for the info. But I must say the only reason I know about the Korean community is because of your fab book! I was emailing left, right and centre to every real estate agent I could find. & out of them all only 3 replied. & one of them recommended your book Going Local in Gran Canaria (which I bought the next day from Amazon!). Could not believe my eyes when I read there was a Korean community. No idea why I chose Gran Canaria as a possibility for relocation. But certain things do seem to be drawing me there! As for the education aspect I know where you are coming from. I sent my son to the 'American' School here for his last year in Elementary. 98% of the kids were ethnically Korean but the education was so much better than the alternative International School. But he did feel like the odd one out for lots of reasons, mostly because all of his mates were going to the 'other' school. My son has a habit of being 'okay' wherever he lands! We (our daughter) would like to do A levels. Our daughter doesn't fancy the UK full stop! So what after A levels? Who knows?! Korea for a year?! For our 11 year old son, well lets just say we are playing it by ear! I can't see him at Uni in the UK anyway!!! Anyway, this really was just to thank you for your very informative book! All the best, Angela.


----------



## MatthewHirtes (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Angela,

Thanks for your lovely response. To be fair to the American (and the British) School, they are some of the better private educators on the island. Just don't get me started on the bilingual schools, named and shamed in the book.

Best of luck with your move,

Matthew.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,

There is point trying to organize things too much in advance of April as flats close to the beach are rarely available for long. A month inadvance is long enough for any agency to find what is available that suits your needs.

There are plenty of estate agents in Las Palmas working with rentals. All charge a month's rent for finding you a flat. Otherwise you can look at the English language listings on the Idealista.com website: Some owners prefer to advertise privately rather than use agents.

Big agencies such as Remax have a good selection of properties but really cater for the local market and don't have English-speaking staff. The big guys have a shared pool of properties on a database so you only need to go to one to see what is available in the city.

Smaller agencies often have a different selection of propertie:

The only ones I know of that has English speaking people and specialise in Las Palmas are Very Canary and Canary Property. 

Very Canary work with companies who move here so they know their stuff. Their email is [email protected]. Ask for Dalia: She is Spanish but she speaks good English

Canary Property is run by Sheene Gallagher, who has been working in real estate in Gran Canaria for years. She is British and her website is Canary Property Market - Gran Canaria Real Estate Agent. Est. 1972..

Another option is Cardenas Real Estate who also have English- speaking staff but are based in the south of the island.

Hope this helps,

Alex


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I have no connection with any agency but used kyero.com when we were first looking for property in Spain and its always my first point of reference these days. It acts as a clearing house for many agents throughout Spain, the Balearics and the Canary Islands.

Found this which might just fit the bill...

Kyero Mobile


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

That is an excellent flat for the price, especially close to the beach. Crazy flooring!!


----------

